# Wieso keine java - forum app



## acine123 (29. Apr 2014)

Hallo. Wieso gibt es eigentlich keine java-forum APP in der es so aussieht als wäre man in der mobilen Version von java-forum. an mangelnden Kenntnissen liegt es ja sicher nicht. ich weiss man kann sich einfach einen shortcut erstellen, aber eine APP wäre sicher etwas tolles.


----------



## DarXun (29. Apr 2014)

Da finde ich eine mobile Seite einfacher und passender


----------



## acine123 (29. Apr 2014)

Mir geht es dabei eigentlich hauptsächlich über das schnelle aufrufen, und die geschwindigkeit


----------



## strußi (30. Apr 2014)

Mobile App - Java-Forum.org - Projekte


----------



## dzim (30. Apr 2014)

Viele scheinen für solche Zwecke aber auch TapTalk (oder wie das heisst) zu nutzen... Die Frage ist also, ob man es wirklich bräuchte.


----------

